# Decodificador a 7 segmentos.. AYUDA!



## mr_lulo (Oct 18, 2006)

Hola amigos!! estoy realizando un contador utilizando dos 74HC193 conectados uno a continuación de otro utilizando el Pin TCU.....

que tipo de decodificador necesito colocar en las salidas para manejar el 7 segmentos.... cual seria un IC ejemplo para realizar la decodificación para manejar estos displays.


----------



## Apollo (Oct 20, 2006)

Hola mr_lulo:

Normalmente se utiliza el integrado 74LS47 para este trabajo.

Aqui hay un contador binario de 4 y 8 bits.

Un sencillo contador con un solo display de 7 segmentos.

Un decodificador de BCD a 7 segmentos.

Hay muchos proyectos para el 74LS47, pero la mayoría están en formato PDF, por eso no pongo los links, pero puedes usar cualquier buscador de internet y poner "74LS47" para accesar a la hoja de datos del integrado.

Espero que te sea útil la información.
Un saludo al foro.


----------

